# Oklahoma Winds



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

This was tree damage from just a little wind! Can you imagine what sheer winds or a tornado could do? This was last night. Areas north were harder hit.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm sorry you must be in the area of that terrible weather I've been hearing about. I hope you don't lose anything important.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We're going to get lucky, I think. Supposedly what you got is not supposed to hit us.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Our section of the state is called "tornado alley". A town just north of us had major damage. They lost their Methodist church. Pretty much totaled it. A lot of houses lost their roofs.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Our section of the state is called "tornado alley". A town just north of us had major damage. They lost their Methodist church. Pretty much totaled it. A lot of houses lost their roofs.


Have you ever had a tornado come close to your property? Do you have a storm cellar?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes and yes! I slept through one that almost took the roof off our house when my kids were little! I'm not scared at all, but we are more cautious now. Jim was forced to go to the cellar everytime a storm came close so he won't hardly go unless the sirens are sounding.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Man, I do think that tornados are super scary, even moreso than hurricanes.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

They sure can and have great damage to the area between Tulsa all the way past northwest Texas. We just get and stay ready to run if the sirens blow. There is a siren just a mile from our house. My cellar is pretty much always ready.


----------

